# حمل برنامجي hap4.20 و e 20 ii



## خالد العسيلي (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي وعدتكم برفع برنامجي HAP4.20 و E 20 II على مكتبتي على موقع الـ 4shared

وقد رفعتها اليوم هدية إلى اخوتي المهندسين :


*Carrier HAP4.20*

http://www.4shared.com/file/83548888/1b1fcf43/Carrier_HAP420.html?dirPwdVerified=3d2f443f


*( BLOCL-LOAD 3.1 ( E 20 II *

http://www.4shared.com/file/83545892/10bbcfc1/BLOCL-LOAD_31.html?dirPwdVerified=3d2f443f


أخوكم :

م . خالد العسيلي​


----------



## عاشق الروح (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## medfalle (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعليك 
تسبم يلغالى


----------



## سرمد الميكانيكي (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا اخي على جهودك.... تحياتي.*


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

وجزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي على المرور الكريم

تحية خاصة إلى أخي : عاشق الروح


----------



## waeool (2 فبراير 2009)

بجد بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وبك بارك أخي waeool


----------



## ghost012 (9 مارس 2009)

مش عارف اقولك اية اكتر من الشكر جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 مارس 2009)

وبك بارك أخي ghost012


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

اولا شكرا جدا ع البرنامجين
ثانيا انا شايف من وجهه نظرى ان الهاب يغنى عن البلوك لود تماما عشان الناس متشغلش البرنامجين و تزحم اجهزتها ع الفاضى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 مارس 2009)

صحيح أخي و لكن لي بعض الزملاء في الإمارات يعملون ع البلوك فأحببت أن اضيفه لعل الناس تستفيد منه

أخوك :
م . خالد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (10 مارس 2009)

تسلم والله يا بشمهندس خالد


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

انا معترضتش على انك تضيفه بالعكس
انا بس بنوه للناس ان مفيش داعى ينزلوا الاتنين
بارك الله فيك


----------



## rockboy07 (20 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي خالد العسيلي على البرنامجين 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مارس 2009)

وجزاك خيراً مثله 

أخي rockboy07


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

انته بتعرف شو احلا من هالبرنامجين :
والله الشرح تبعك


أنا تعلمت البلوك لود منشرحك و وزعته عالشباب
شكرا


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

صحيح تزكرت :
شو رأيك بالتقليد تبعي : "المكتبة قيد الانشاء" هههههههه

من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيء ومن سن سنة سيئة فله وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة لا ينقص من أوزارهم شيء


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي sosodeep 

الله يخليك ... و الله انت هيك خجلتني .... و أنا أقل شأناً من هذا .... وهاد بس ترجمة جزء من الهلبر ما أكتر منهيك


عقبال مكتبتك تصير full ان شاء الله و تعبيلنا ها 5gb كتب و برامج و معلومات ....

واذا عندك شي حلو متل الكود السوري ( عجبني كتير ) رفعلنا ياه و خلينا نتعلم 

لأنو من لم يكن في زيادة فهو في نقصان .

أخوك : خالد


----------



## HEDDYJAZY (22 مارس 2009)

Gooood work
but it needs password
or
pleeeeeeeeez hzlp mehow to install correctly


thanks


----------



## جسر الأمل (22 مارس 2009)

تسلم إيديك أخي خالد ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosodeep (22 مارس 2009)

له يا معلم انته بس اطلب

الكود السوري و الفلسطيني و المصري بموضوع اليوم عشانك


----------



## sosodeep (22 مارس 2009)

رابط الموضوع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1026535#post1026535


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي sosodeep
> 
> ...


 خالد
ازاى اعمل مكتبه على ال 4share زى ما انت عامل


----------



## جسر الأمل (29 مارس 2009)

أخي خالد ...عندما أفتح البرنامج يطلب pass word ..أرجو المساعدة


----------



## HEWA_MHAMAD44 (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا ولكن لاتنفتح عندي فماذا افعل؟


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بش مهندس 

هل هناك شرح لل hap


----------



## littledude (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة
لا أحد لديه نفس المشكلة واني اسعى الى ان التقارير التي تديرها والمشمولين بالمساعدة الإنسانية في البرنامج يحصل على تمسك ويجمد. أي مساعدة؟
شكرا​


----------



## night1m (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا طيب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## AKRAMOMAR (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الاخ خالد والي الامام دائما


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا من الإشراف حذف الموضوع منعاً للتكرار

م . خالد العسيلي

رابط الموضوع الأساسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html

رابط موضوع التعليقات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127203.html


----------



## سامرغازى (5 أبريل 2009)

عايز باسوردبتاع برنامج


----------



## NAK (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## الخطيرجدا (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## oukasha (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tamer369 (6 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا على هذه الموضوعات القيمة والتى تفيد كل مهندس يسعى الى التقدم فى عمله ليتفوق اكثر واكثر واكثر ليصبح ملك المهندسين *


----------



## خالد 74 (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## محمد حسين العزام (5 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيكو الصحة لتخدموا الامة كمان وكمان


----------



## goor20 (5 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## Saif-HVAC (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت بتنصيب برنامج hap 4.2 ولكنة لم يعمل على نظام الوندوز 7 نوع 64 بت هل من حل او نسخة للتنصيب


----------



## ali shaiml (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalednaga1 (26 مايو 2013)

لو سمحتم انا دخلت علي برنامج الهاب و لكن لم يقو بالتحميل هل هناك نسخة اخري؟......شكرا


----------



## moha87 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير​


----------



## ahmedelshaer (16 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

